# What kind of work boots/shoes do you wear?



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife is insisting I replace my favorite old beat up Sears Diehard boots and I guess it is about time since even the dog won't go near them these days. :smile: These have been very comfortable/lasted longer than any others I've had and I would just buy another pair however I'd like to get something a little lighter yet durable enough to wear on a concrete floor all day. I see a lot of guys in the shops around here wearing sneakers and just recently learned there are some made specifically for work duty so I'm thinking of trying a pair of those however I am not opposed to a pair of 6" high or lower boots that are lighter. What do you wear/what have you worn in the shop before and how do you like them?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I wear these everyday 10 / 12 hours a day. I've worn the Die hards, RedWings, Etc.... But I've settled on these. I should note I usually buy two pair a year. 

http://www.eeworkwear.com/shop/pc/T...werFit-6-inch-Plain-Toe-Work-Boot-117p786.htm


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

They make a workboot with a sneaker sole that is incredibly comfortable and at least worth a try on.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Red wings for me.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Back a bozillion years ago when I was working machine shops I preferred crepe soles on my boots.

They take all the hardness out of the concrete and don't leave you beat up at the end of the day.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Reef Mick Fannings... but I'm a hobbyist and I'll be the first to tell you I've dropped wood on my foot before. Still, I hate wearing shoes.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Rockport from Cabelas. Very comfortable on hard surfaces and just high enough to support my weak ankles. They also have a steel toed version. Same boot.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

Tony Lama TLX lace up boots


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I make mine out of wood


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

scoffey said:


> I make mine out of wood


Are you Dutch. Lol


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I have had a few pairs of wolverines, they are very comfortable, but a bit pricy, and I don't think anything lasts as long as diehards. 

One other option you might try is chefware shoes. Chefs are on their feet all day on tile floors, Chefware hold up pretty good.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I wear Wolverines. Very confy but a bit pricey. Price isnt a concern for me though cause work pays for them!! The ones I currently have are a tad on the heavy side but Ive had others that were plenty light and still confy.

I also have a pair of Justin slip ons that I love. They have lace ups as well. They are very confy and very light weight and also a little pricey. They kinda have a western look to em.

Back in the day there was a brand called Texas Steer. I dunno if you can still get those or not. Those are by far the most comfortable boots I have ever worn. Problem with them is it seems like the sole would wear out in 3 months or so and you would have to replace them. They were only around $25 a pair thopugh so it wasnt a big deal.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey...don't laugh. When the sawdust gets really deep you'll appreciate *these*.:laughing:










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Hey...don't laugh. When the sawdust gets really deep you'll appreciate these.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could of use those when I was looking at property up north. Lol


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

I wear sketchers shape ups, with back injuries in the past they are the best shoes I have ever found. I can stand on my feet all day without the back pain becoming severe.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Boat shoes (Sperry) most of my work goes on Finished Floors. And my Shop is Spotless

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> Boat shoes (Sperry) most of my work goes on Finished Floors. And my Shop is Spotless
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yuppy. Shoes. Lol


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Yuppy. Shoes. Lol


Gotta play the Role. Clientele expects it Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> Gotta play the Role. Clientele expects it Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Just messin. Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I always wore Carolinas, the boots I had were dubbed concrete walkers. Crepe sole, steel toes and super comfortable.
Now I wear Redwings because I couldn't get the Carolinas when I needed them. Neither are really light weight, but, I've always worn boots and that's not an issue.
I always get two pair and switch them daily, it allows the inside to dry out better, they don't get stinky and I've not had foot problems in over 35 years.
The sneaker types may be fine but the workplace requires "heavy leather" and steel toes. I've never minded the steel toes and have thanked God for them more than a few times.

C'man those are great when the shavings are gettin' deep and the concrete's not an issue.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mason Boots, they are very comfortable and would last at least 4 years. The soles were guaranteed to out last the uppers or you get new boots.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Forgot the picture of the boots.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

My first choice is redwings, dr martins have nice comfort but dang heavy.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

these square toed. they are a hit with all the office ladies on delivery
especially when i say something like "howdy miss where 'bout y'all ont these her cabinets" :thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I wore redwings for years, and still have a few pair, but when I had back problems, they were just too heavy. I found these and I wear them year round now, even on job sites. I have only been busted twice in the last 5 years for not wearing actual workboots on a commercial/industrial site. I just claim that I forgot to put my boots on when I got to work, since I do carry my boots in my van. I simply just went out to the van and changed and all was good. 

I get a good year out of them before I have to get new ones, and then they end up being my shop shoes, and then driveway sealing shoes.










Fabian


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Hey...don't laugh. When the sawdust gets really deep you'll appreciate *these*.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Dammit cabbie, I wasn't prepared for that, neither was
> ...


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I wear either Red Wings or Timberlands. Pricey but last forever. And comfortable. Already broken in.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

To heavy. Not sure what style red wings you had. But mine are light


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Hey...don't laugh. When the sawdust gets really deep you'll appreciate these.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey those are Kenbos LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

on a seroius note justin's got very light steel toed work boots just bought a pair and them cowboy boots are super light the soles are tough almost nail proof and very comfey i hve had mine for the better part of a year. i even wore em under my hospital gown.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to wear crappy worn out running shoes until my feet started aching from not enough arch support. After several trips to the podiatrist and about $500 later, I now wear Rocky's. Uninsulated, about 8" tall, with custom inserts from the podiatrist. Feet are happy now. I have 5 or 6 different pairs of Rocky's for various uses. They really hold up well. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Right now, I wear Rockys, but they are a bit on the heavy side. I've had Red Wings, Brahmas (WallyWorld brand), and a pair of Timberland Pros. But the best I had was a pair of steel toe Roebucks. I had them for 3 1/2 years, and wore them for both actual work (9-10 hour days plus 6-8 on weekends), plus shop time with my mentor Don, and lawn mowing duties too. However, they quit making that style about 6-8 years ago. I'm still mad about that....


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Redwings are definitely worth the money


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the insight guys! I think I had a little omen telling me it really is time to get a new pair...I took the dog out back to do his business tonight but I couldn't find "it" in the dark so I just brought him back inside figuring I would pick it up tomorrow. After kicking my boots off and stretching out on the couch my wife noticed the reason I didn't see "it" was because "it" was stuck to the bottom of my boot!


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> Reef Mick Fannings... but I'm a hobbyist and I'll be the first to tell you I've dropped wood on my foot before.


 HA HA HA HA HA HA 
I have worked in my wood shop for better than 36 years and never - - EVER - - dropped anything on my sneaker clad feet right up until last year when the corner of a not-large pine board ( 3/4" x 4" x 36") fell and hit my toe and shattered the bone. 
I was amazed and in pain but mostly amazed that such a small chunk of light wood could do what it did. 
It landed corner on. So all the energy was in a very small area. 
OUCH I was limping for a while.

I still wear sneakers.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Redwings are definitely worth the money


they do last a great long time, I wore Redwings for 30 years, then after my back surgery I just couldn't hang with them any more. the Tony lama TLX will last about a year and are comfortable, I got about a year and a half out of a pair of Redwings. Wolverins or Justins I usually don't make the 9 month mark


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

My dad wears redwings day in and out unless if he's dressing up (which is rare). He's an iron worker by trade, and I don't know how often he buys new ones, but it seems like he has his custom redwings for 5 years or more at a time. 

As for me... I love my desert military boots for around the house, yard, the shop, or for the motorcycle


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been researching all the options you guys listed online and it looks like "big brother" is watching since all the ads on my pages here as well as other forums I visit are from shoe companies.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been a Red Wing fan for many years but the last pair I got were cheaply made and the molded toe rubber came loose after only 6 months. Oh yeah they are made in China. That's the last Red Wings in my house. We're on a big "anti-China" campaign here in S.E. Indiana. How in the world are we going to put Americans back to work if we continue to buy Chinese crap?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I just wear a good pair of Nike with some Dr. Shoals inner soles. But I'm only in my shop 4-6 hours a day.

I've always worked inside. In the factory (RCA & GE Computers) I usually wore boots, crape soles and above the ankle length. I bought those from Montgomery Ward. They were worn in the factory for 4 years or so and then I moved to a desk job. I wore those boots off and on for a good 25-30 years. The only complaint was that the sole didn't have a defined step between sole and heel. Made riding a dirt bike a bit dicey. 

If I could do it again, crape soles!

Oh there is one thing. Neat's Foot oil as a water proofing for the boots. Not only does it water proof leather but it makes leather soft. You should be able to find it in most large sporting goods stores.

On new boots, apply once a day for 4 days to a week. Then break in your boots. You'll have to reapply the Neat's Foot oil about once a year after that. 

My wife hated those boots but they were so comfortable. Finally, living where there is no snow, no longer riding the dirt bike and no intention of going where there is snow she convinced me to throw the boots out. I guess 25-30 years for a pair of boots aint too bad.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Redwings or ecco

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> I have been a Red Wing fan for many years but the last pair I got were cheaply made and the molded toe rubber came loose after only 6 months. Oh yeah they are made in China. That's the last Red Wings in my house. We're on a big "anti-China" campaign here in S.E. Indiana. How in the world are we going to put Americans back to work if we continue to buy Chinese crap?


I was reading this and thought. What is he talking about. Red wings are made In red wing MN. So I did a google search and your right on the china. Makes me wonder. 
Thanks for the eye opener Murphy. 
Although I've had mine for two years with little wear and still as comfortable as the day I bought them. I'm pretty rough on boots. I where them every day.


----------



## Butterbean (Jan 25, 2012)

I love Red Wing boots!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again guys! Has anybody tried something like these Converse Work shoes? If so how comfortable and how did they last? (I don't have them available near me so I'll have to buy online if I go this route)


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Timberand pro series, period. Try em, you'll love em.


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

It seems I'm in the minority here, and yes I do get mocked at work but I wear Dansko's daily. I'm a timber framer so working at the shop on a concrete floor 10 hours a day these shoes are amazing. I've worn them for about 8 years and will never go back. And on site for raisings, Hathorn smoke jumper boots.

I know they're girls, but $100 and I get close to 2 years out of a pair.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Cliff said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA
> I have worked in my wood shop for better than 36 years and never - - EVER - - dropped anything on my sneaker clad feet right up until last year when the corner of a not-large pine board ( 3/4" x 4" x 36") fell and hit my toe and shattered the bone.
> I was amazed and in pain but mostly amazed that such a small chunk of light wood could do what it did.
> It landed corner on. So all the energy was in a very small area.
> ...


I can't tell you how many times I've stubbed toes, dropped lumber, hammers, etc on my exposed toes, but it just doesn't matter. I'm a beach bum and absolutely hate wearing shoes when I don't have to. Every picture you'll ever see of me, whether it's building docks, fences, roofs, whatever... sandals, lol.

The last accident I had, I lost my big toenail when a relatively small piece of cherry wood landed perfectly on top of it.


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> I wore redwings for years, and still have a few pair, but when I had back problems, they were just too heavy. I found these and I wear them year round now, even on job sites. I have only been busted twice in the last 5 years for not wearing actual workboots on a commercial/industrial site. I just claim that I forgot to put my boots on when I got to work, since I do carry my boots in my van. I simply just went out to the van and changed and all was good.
> 
> I get a good year out of them before I have to get new ones, and then they end up being my shop shoes, and then driveway sealing shoes.
> 
> Fabian


That's why I go rocky's by redwing, as if steel toes n light weight weren't enough they also have an electric rating. They've gotten me through for many years, whatever I've got going on that day.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Crocs. Actually Walmart knockoffs.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm retired now but through the years I've worn Knapp, Timberland Pro's, Red Wings and others. The ones I liked the best were the Red Wings. A little pricey but worth the money. I had 2 pair and wore one pair one day and one the next to give them time to dry out. Could get about 2 years out of 2 pair.
Just my $.02.

Joe


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

*follow up...*

While searching for something I came across this thread and realized I hadn't updated it. After exhaustive search I ended up just buying the same Die Hard boots I had since they had lasted for so long. After wearing them off and on for a few months they just would not "break in" and the leather on the tongue was still extremely stiff. I also noticed that every time I wore them even for only a few hours I would develop a rash on my left foot so I decided to just chalk it up to "they just don't make them like they used to" and get something else.

While out shopping with my wife one day I drifted over to the shoe section and came across these Nunn Bush oxfords. 
Amazon.com: Nunn Bush Men's Cameron Oxford: Shoes
They looked/felt like great quality and after trying them on I was sold. They did not require any "breaking in" or "getting used to period" as they were super comfortable right out of the box. I have been wearing them 10+ hours a day for about 6 months now without any issues and I also noticed the lower back pain I used to get often at the end of the day has diminished substantially. All in all I am pretty happy with them however after looking at the wear on the soles just now I don't think they will last anywhere near as long as my Die Hards did.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I live in Crocs. Knockoffs of course.


----------



## TerryZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Tennis shoes - so I can make a quick getaway.


----------

